# Thyroid and Rash?



## beaddiva (Jun 19, 2015)

I started taking armor thyroid not quite a month ago and I now have a rash on my arm. It is maybe 1 x 1/2 inch in length, red and a little raised. Does not itch or hurt and doesn't appear to be spreading. At that time, the doctor didn't seem to be too alarmed by it and I cant remember what he gave me for it or if it even worked.

Several years ago when I think I was possibly hyper, I had rashes that would show up on my chest on and off. At that time, I also experienced hot flashes, night sweats, and anxiousness. The rashes would stick around for a week or two and then finally go away.

When the doctors gave me birth control several years ago, when they were treating the wrong thing, all these symptoms went away. However, I gained weight and have been struggling with it ever since. Other problems developed, fatigue, chest pain, difficulty sleeping, etc..

In June 2015, they found a rather large nodule on my thyroid in June 2015. I started taking a low dose of armor thyroid medication last month and it is has been less than 30 days. I have noticed the nodule doesn't seem to be so bothersome as it was before, like it possibly shrunk. Many symptoms have gone away, less muscular pain, less fatigued, wake up less at night. However, the rash is back, but it doesn't respond to cortisone cream or hydrocortisone.

Anyway, I am just trying to figure out how to get rid of this rash. Is it possibly the thyroid medication that has made this rash appear? My antibodies seem to be low and not an issue, so I just am not sure.

Lab Results:


0.74 - TSH (range 0.4 - 4.50)
1.3 - T4, Free (range 0.8 - 1.8)
3.3 - T3, Free (range 2.3 - 4.2)
<1 - Thyroglobulin Antibodies (range < or = 1)
4 - Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies (range <9)
6.2 - Insulin (she said it should be less than <4)
Nodule - Cold defect found in mid to interior left thyroid lobe region, further testing my correspond to thyroid nodule of concern. On biopsy came back benign, and she wants me to get a second one see if we get another benign result.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

That looks like some kind of bite to me. A tick, spider, flea???? Have you tried putting Tea Tree Oil on it? That really looks like a tick bite. Are near or in a wooded area?

Or, do you have many of these circular bull's eye marks all at one time or is this the only one?

Hugs,


----------



## beaddiva (Jun 19, 2015)

It doesn't seem like a bite, more like a hive, but it doesn't itch or have any discomfort. I was wondering if it was a reaction to the armor thyroid or something else. Do you think tea tree oil will help?

A rash is listed as a side effect:
http://www.rxlist.com/armour-thyroid-side-effects-drug-center.htm


----------

